# Finally



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 5, 2020)

Well, I finally faced my fear and jumped into the murky waters. Made my first batch of soap, granted I followed a recipe, but I did it. I have to say, tho' , I felt as if I was a chicken with my head cut off. Is it me, or does everybody go through that whole feelin' unorganized during the process? Not sure how my batch will turn out, but I was a wreck. Anybody else feel that way? Tell me your story of your first batch of soap making.


----------



## Megan (Mar 5, 2020)

I still have batches like that. I try to follow the whole mise en place technique, but then all of a sudden I'm like: "where's my spatula?" "darnit, I dropped my spoon, gotta go get a new one" "did I just get soap batter on my face? Wipe it off and press on"....


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 5, 2020)

All kinds of personalities on here and everyone is unique. My recollection (14 years ago) of my first batch was feeling wary but very excited. As it began to trace (before stick blenders hit that's 1 hour of stirring) I thought I must be doing something right! At that time I had to wait the 24 hours insulation time with blankets on my batch etc. before looking! Next day with gloved hands I removed all the wrappings and it had firmed up. (More excitement) Then after I cut it, I rinsed my gloved hands under the tap and got all kinds of lather!! Super excited! I made soap. It was wonderful. Sorry, I was organized, but don't worry, if you get soap, that's the object.


----------



## moodymama (Mar 5, 2020)

I went super easy, I did a 100% olive oil soap with a cheapy stick blender. I stick blended for what seemed like forever and it barely got past thin trace, I thought I did something wrong.  I was glad the next day when I unmolded it had turned out well. Not soft or anything.


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 5, 2020)

Megan said:


> I still have batches like that. I try to follow the whole mise en place technique, but then all of a sudden I'm like: "where's my spatula?" "darnit, I dropped my spoon, gotta go get a new one" "did I just get soap batter on my face? Wipe it off and press on"....


HAHAHAA! 
Practically me! ...


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2020)

I tried to be as organized as possible. I used lavender EO (I think), but no colors. I remember being very nervous about mixing the lye solution. I think I held my breath while stirring. When I couldn't hold my breath any longer, I left the area to breathe in another one and went back to stirring. I also remember literally sweating while making that first batch. It gets easier, I promise! Congratulations on your first!


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 5, 2020)

soapmaker said:


> All kinds of personalities on here and everyone is unique. My recollection (14 years ago) of my first batch was feeling wary but very excited. As it began to trace (before stick blenders hit that's 1 hour of stirring) I thought I must be doing something right! At that time I had to wait the 24 hours insulation time with blankets on my batch etc. before looking! Next day with gloved hands I removed all the wrappings and it had firmed up. (More excitement) Then after I cut it, I rinsed my gloved hands under the tap and got all kinds of lather!! Super excited! I made soap. It was wonderful. Sorry, I was organized, but don't worry, if you get soap, that's the object.


ABsolutely! YEah!! 



moodymama said:


> I went super easy, I did a 100% olive oil soap with a cheapy stick blender. I stick blended for what seemed like forever and it barely got past thin trace, I thought I did something wrong.  I was glad the next day when I unmolded it had turned out well. Not soft or anything.


That's fantastic!



dibbles said:


> I tried to be as organized as possible. I used lavender EO (I think), but no colors. I remember being very nervous about mixing the lye solution. I think I held my breath while stirring. When I couldn't hold my breath any longer, I left the area to breathe in another one and went back to stirring. I also remember literally sweating while making that first batch. It gets easier, I promise! Congratulations on your first!


That's great. Thanks!


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 5, 2020)

The worst for me was mixing the lye.  I was convinced I was going to poison my husband and cat with fumes so I mixed it outside.  Then I played the 10 degree game running back and forth to the lye, still outside, and the oils in the kitchen.  I ran a marathon before I even used my shiny new stick blender!  

In the end I did okay but I think I shook through the whole thing.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 5, 2020)

I just dove right in and made a recipe from Ann Watson. I got tired of reading as it was starting not to make any sense. My first ever batch was HP and I had infused calendula leaves in some oil, which I could swear helped that soap feel good (I won't though).


----------



## Beth (Mar 7, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> Well, I finally faced my fear and jumped into the murky waters. Made my first batch of soap, granted I followed a recipe, but I did it. I have to say, tho' , I felt as if I was a chicken with my head cut off. Is it me, or does everybody go through that whole feelin' unorganized during the process? Not sure how my batch will turn out, but I was a wreck. Anybody else feel that way? Tell me your story of your first batch of soap making.



I’m a very organized person, I measure everything before, and line up in order (and in groups) of pouring it. Then, once it reaches trace I feel super disorganized because things need to be done fast from that point on. 
And later I always have a feeling that I “forgot” something. Which haven’t happened yet. 
That soap will be your baby. I still having soap from my first batch. And the experience of washing your hands with your own soap is amazing.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 8, 2020)

I remember feeling quite tense and I made a lot of mess due to the tension - splashes and gloops everywhere. I was super paranoid about the lye solution and the soap batter once mixed.  
These days, it's all very relaxing with no tension, and consequently, no mess.


----------



## Zing (Mar 8, 2020)

Good for you, Dude, for making soap!!  We want pics!  I've been soaping for awhile and try to lay everything out ahead of time and still get an anxious feeling during the process.  Like I'll 'air practice' a hanger swirl and then feel like I've forgotten everything when I stick the hanger in the actual batter.  I am a perfectionist and I will say that soaping has been good for me in terms of learning to accept what you get instead of what you planned.  It is incredibly satisfying, though, to watch raw ingredients turn into something beautiful and useful.


----------



## Curtis (Mar 9, 2020)

It took several batches before I ironed out mistakes.  A few things I learned that may help.

1. Try to make small batches of soap at least every couple of weeks.  I think that if you wait too long in between batches you'll learn a lot more slowly - that's how it works for me at least.  I started making soap when I was taking some time off and I made small batches every couple of days.  I made many mistakes but I learned a lot doing it this way.

2. Make very detailed step by step instructions and follow them exactly.  I still do this and it has saved me from skipping a step and leaving something out.  When I first started I had a time when I would forget to EO/FO, or I'd forget to add sodium lactate to my lye water, or I'd forget to add milk after I mixed the lye and oil.  Now I write out each step of the process and don't move onto the next step until I've checked off the prior step.  Since I started doing this I've not forgotten anything.  

3. Don't over stick blend.  There was a period when I would stick blend way too much and my batter would be thicker than I wanted.  Now I stick blend a little, stir and and wait.  I'd rather pour too thin than too thick.  

Please post pictures of your soap


----------



## Kathymzr (Mar 9, 2020)

Soapmaking is like conducting an orchestra—yikes! Stage fright!


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 9, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> The worst for me was mixing the lye.  I was convinced I was going to poison my husband and cat with fumes so I mixed it outside.  Then I played the 10 degree game running back and forth to the lye, still outside, and the oils in the kitchen.  I ran a marathon before I even used my shiny new stick blender!
> 
> In the end I did okay but I think I shook through the whole thing.


HAHAHAAA!! I held my breath too! HAHAAA



Arimara said:


> I just dove right in and made a recipe from Ann Watson. I got tired of reading as it was starting not to make any sense. My first ever batch was HP and I had infused calendula leaves in some oil, which I could swear helped that soap feel good (I won't though).


You're braver than me... lol



Beth said:


> I’m a very organized person, I measure everything before, and line up in order (and in groups) of pouring it. Then, once it reaches trace I feel super disorganized because things need to be done fast from that point on.
> And later I always have a feeling that I “forgot” something. Which haven’t happened yet.
> That soap will be your baby. I still having soap from my first batch. And the experience of washing your hands with your own soap is amazing.


Totally agree! I can't wait.



KiwiMoose said:


> I remember feeling quite tense and I made a lot of mess due to the tension - splashes and gloops everywhere. I was super paranoid about the lye solution and the soap batter once mixed.
> These days, it's all very relaxing with no tension, and consequently, no mess.


Good to know, I won't be a complete and utter mess forever...lol



Zing said:


> Good for you, Dude, for making soap!!  We want pics!  I've been soaping for awhile and try to lay everything out ahead of time and still get an anxious feeling during the process.  Like I'll 'air practice' a hanger swirl and then feel like I've forgotten everything when I stick the hanger in the actual batter.  I am a perfectionist and I will say that soaping has been good for me in terms of learning to accept what you get instead of what you planned.  It is incredibly satisfying, though, to watch raw ingredients turn into something beautiful and useful.


Solid! I have to find something to cut it with. It's one of the only things I didn't plan for ahead of time...lol! I'll post when I do get to cut it. Can't use any of my knives.



Curtis said:


> It took several batches before I ironed out mistakes.  A few things I learned that may help.
> 
> 1. Try to make small batches of soap at least every couple of weeks.  I think that if you wait too long in between batches you'll learn a lot more slowly - that's how it works for me at least.  I started making soap when I was taking some time off and I made small batches every couple of days.  I made many mistakes but I learned a lot doing it this way.
> 
> ...


That's great advice, thanks. I will post as soon as I can find something to cut it with. I didn't plan for the cutting part, so I didn't purchase a cutter...ugh.



Kathymzr said:


> Soapmaking is like conducting an orchestra—yikes! Stage fright!


Absolutely agree! HAHA!


----------



## Kcryss (Mar 9, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> That's great advice, thanks. I will post as soon as I can find something to cut it with. I didn't plan for the cutting part, so I didn't purchase a cutter...ugh.



A cheap mitre box and a long drywall plastering blade/scraper thing will work.


----------



## moodymama (Mar 9, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> That's great advice, thanks. I will post as soon as I can find something to cut it with. I didn't plan for the cutting part, so I didn't purchase a cutter...ugh.


You can use a non-serated knife.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 10, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> That's great advice, thanks. I will post as soon as I can find something to cut it with. I didn't plan for the cutting part, so I didn't purchase a cutter...ugh.



I bought a cheese slicer off Amazon.  Soap likes to slide a little, so I bought a flat ‘dowel’ from Home Depot, some course sand paper and wood glue.  Sanded off the finish the width and length of the dowel, roughed up the bottom of the dowel and glued them together and held with clamps.  Easy-peasy, lemon-squeezy.


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 10, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> A cheap mitre box and a long drywall plastering blade/scraper thing will work.


Oh man, too late. Ordered a soap cutter board...sigh.... 



moodymama said:


> You can use a non-serated knife.


Unfortunately, I don't have one to spare...lol. Since this was my first soap, I just used a cheap meat cleaver....worked...lol



TheGecko said:


> I bought a cheese slicer off Amazon.  Soap likes to slide a little, so I bought a flat ‘dowel’ from Home Depot, some course sand paper and wood glue.  Sanded off the finish the width and length of the dowel, roughed up the bottom of the dowel and glued them together and held with clamps.  Easy-peasy, lemon-squeezy.


That's fantastic. Wish I thought of it before ordering the cutter board...lol Thanks tho'! 

Well guys, I unmolded my soap, and here it is. feels a lil' soft, and the edges of the soap got stuck to the blade, but I'm assuming that's from the water being retained in the soap. I'm not sure if the top has soda ash or it's from the plastic wrap I laid on top of the mold before wrapping a towel around it. Let's see how it is in 5 weeks. It is five weeks , riiight? or is it seven weeks before use? what do you guys think? Any critique welcomed.  Thanks. OH, By the way, what do you guys use as a drying rack?


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 10, 2020)

The top is from the plastic wrap, happens to my soap sometimes when the plastic touches it.

Good looking soap for your first batch. You are well on your way. Soft soap does tend to stick to blades, but you can just twist it off the blade and all is good. (watch some of Clyde Yoshida's older videos, his soap sticks to his knife too)



Edward Sebastian said:


> Let's see how it is in 5 weeks. It is five weeks , riiight? or is it seven weeks before use?


Use it now - it's safe, because it has saponified. That will give you a feel for young soap. Then try it again after a full cure - 4-6 weeks, typically, unless a high OO content, then it could use more time to become optimal.

ETA:


Edward Sebastian said:


> By the way, what do you guys use as a drying rack?


I didn't see this. 
I use a fruit dryer (it's a wooden structure that has wooden slats that I put tissue paper on and the soap sits on the tissue paper. 
You can use a cardboard box (uncovered) to cure your soap, but I'm sure others will chime in with other options... I can't think of any right know but I know there are TONS of options for curing soaps.


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 10, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> The top is from the plastic wrap, happens to my soap sometimes when the plastic touches it.
> 
> Good looking soap for your first batch. You are well on your way. Soft soap does tend to stick to blades, but you can just twist it off the blade and all is good. (watch some of Clyde Yoshida's older videos, his soap sticks to his knife too)
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Thank you! what do you use as a drying rack, if you don't mind me askin'?


----------



## EllieMae (Mar 10, 2020)

I was super prepared for my first batch and it went amazing. I managed to do 2 very small loafs, two colours layered with mica pencil lines, different scents in each. I felt like a rock star...

But that was definitely beginner's luck because some my subsequent batches were hot, panicked messes! I'm slowly inching my way back to that first batch greatness that gave me all sorts of false confidence LOL


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 10, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> That's awesome. Thank you! what do you use as a drying rack, if you don't mind me askin'?


Something very similar to this -


----------



## Curtis (Mar 10, 2020)

LOL, that's your 1st soap?  You must have been an artisan soap maker in a previous life or something.  That's a great looking first soap for sure!

A lot of my soaps are soft after 24 hours and some have been soft after 3 or 4 days (those have both had corn oil in them).  As you play with the oils in your recipe and either gelling or not you'll get a feel for how long the soap needs.  I have found a wire type cutter to be easier to use than a knife - less surface area for the soft soap to stick to.

As far as drying, I just put mine on cardboard and keep them out of the sun in a well ventilated area.  I try to rotate them every couple of weeks.

You're off to a fantastic start.


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 10, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> ETA:
> 
> I didn't see this.
> I use a fruit dryer (it's a wooden structure that has wooden slats that I put tissue paper on and the soap sits on the tissue paper.
> You can use a cardboard box (uncovered) to cure your soap, but I'm sure others will chime in with other options... I can't think of any right know but I know there are TONS of options for curing soaps.


That's what I used...lol. a cardboard box. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Astro (Mar 10, 2020)

I made my first batch almost a month ago.  I found a hot process castile recipe, printed it out and stood there imagining the whole kitchen was going to blow up when I mixed the lye.  I was absolutely thrilled the next day when I unmolded and had a real soap I could use there an then. I used the simplest recipe I could find to make it as easy as possible and put in no additives. I have found simpler recipes since and using those (with cheaper oils) to try different techniques. 5 batches completed now - some CP and some HP - and tomorrow is another HP Castille day - I love the feel of that soap 
One lesson I learnt so far - beware of liquid food colourings as some do not come out the colour you want hahaha - here is a pic of my Rosemary soap that was marbled with Cocoa and the other colours were supposed to be green and teal


----------



## Arimara (Mar 10, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> That's great advice, thanks. I will post as soon as I can find something to cut it with. I didn't plan for the cutting part, so I didn't purchase a cutter...ugh.


Cavity molds helped me out a lot. I still have those molds for when I don't want to cut bars.


----------



## Millie (Mar 10, 2020)

@Edward Sebastian I can't believe you did a hanger swirl for your first batch! That is a gorgeous soap to be proud of whether it's a first batch or a hundredth!

I got a bunch of plastic trays from the dollar tree to cure my soaps on. I like them because then I don't need a dedicated curing area, I can just tuck them around the house - very convenient, because I might have just a single batch or a dozen curing at a time.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 11, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> Well guys, I unmolded my soap, and here it is. feels a lil' soft, and the edges of the soap got stuck to the blade, but I'm assuming that's from the water being retained in the soap. I'm not sure if the top has soda ash or it's from the plastic wrap I laid on top of the mold before wrapping a towel around it. Let's see how it is in 5 weeks. It is five weeks , riiight? or is it seven weeks before use? what do you guys think? Any critique welcomed.  Thanks. OH, By the way, what do you guys use as a drying rack?



Looks very nice.  My soap stuff to my knife, which is why I got a cheese slicer.  Definitely the plastic wraps, happens to me too.  As for drying rack...I started with old cookies sheets lined with freezer paper and sat them on the washer and dryer in the garage.  As I went from two cookie sheets to four, we went to Home Depot and bought a shelving unit.  I can put three cookie sheet on each shelf.


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 11, 2020)

EllieMae said:


> I was super prepared for my first batch and it went amazing. I managed to do 2 very small loafs, two colours layered with mica pencil lines, different scents in each. I felt like a rock star...
> 
> But that was definitely beginner's luck because some my subsequent batches were hot, panicked messes! I'm slowly inching my way back to that first batch greatness that gave me all sorts of false confidence LOL


Lol... Very cool.



Astro said:


> I made my first batch almost a month ago.  I found a hot process castile recipe, printed it out and stood there imagining the whole kitchen was going to blow up when I mixed the lye.  I was absolutely thrilled the next day when I unmolded and had a real soap I could use there an then. I used the simplest recipe I could find to make it as easy as possible and put in no additives. I have found simpler recipes since and using those (with cheaper oils) to try different techniques. 5 batches completed now - some CP and some HP - and tomorrow is another HP Castille day - I love the feel of that soap
> One lesson I learnt so far - beware of liquid food colourings as some do not come out the colour you want hahaha - here is a pic of my Rosemary soap that was marbled with Cocoa and the other colours were supposed to be green and teal View attachment 44415


NIIIIIICE! Those look wonderful. which process do you find easier. Not that they are easy. Just want to know what you think, seeing as you've done both.



Arimara said:


> Cavity molds helped me out a lot. I still have those molds for when I don't want to cut bars.


That's a great idea! Thanks! 



Millie said:


> @Edward Sebastian I can't believe you did a hanger swirl for your first batch! That is a gorgeous soap to be proud of whether it's a first batch or a hundredth!
> 
> I got a bunch of plastic trays from the dollar tree to cure my soaps on. I like them because then I don't need a dedicated curing area, I can just tuck them around the house - very convenient, because I might have just a single batch or a dozen curing at a time.


 OH mY Gods! THANK YOUUUU! I was so worried that it wouldn't turn out right. I'm so happy you liked it. I wasn't really sure how it was supposed to look like. The pictures I've seen looked so much better than what I did, I figured well, it's my first try, I'll keep trying till I get it right....  Thank you again , Millie!



KiwiMoose said:


> I remember feeling quite tense and I made a lot of mess due to the tension - splashes and gloops everywhere. I was super paranoid about the lye solution and the soap batter once mixed.
> These days, it's all very relaxing with no tension, and consequently, no mess.


That's very true. I can tell it would be a calming hobby to get into, if only I can be calm when I do it...LMAO! I'm a wreck. but I feel next time I'll be more calm, seeing as I didn't melt or blow up the table. HAHAHAAA! Thanks!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 11, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> That's very true. I can tell it would be a calming hobby to get into, if only I can be calm when I do it...LMAO! I'm a wreck. but I feel next time I'll be more calm, seeing as I didn't melt or blow up the table. HAHAHAAA! Thanks!


The more you make, the calmer you will become. Especially once you experience siezing, ricing, etc., at first they will be nerve wracking, but again, once you gain the experience, it will be more frustrating, than nerve wracking.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 11, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> Well guys, I unmolded my soap, and here it is. feels a lil' soft, and the edges of the soap got stuck to the blade, but I'm assuming that's from the water being retained in the soap. I'm not sure if the top has soda ash or it's from the plastic wrap I laid on top of the mold before wrapping a towel around it. Let's see how it is in 5 weeks. It is five weeks , riiight? or is it seven weeks before use? what do you guys think? Any critique welcomed.  Thanks. OH, By the way, what do you guys use as a drying rack? View attachment 44411
> View attachment 44412



Thats awesome, especially for your first batch!  You’ve got some “soap talent”!  Ive only been making CP for 6 weeks and although I’ve made 20 batches now, I still get somewhat anxious during the process although it has definitely lessened a lot.  It is so satisfying and just plain fun!


----------



## Zing (Mar 12, 2020)

Wait, you're lying, this is your _first_ batch of soap and you used colorants and a swirl?!  That photo belonged in the February Challenge!  Really, really nice.  

My fancy drying rack is a cutting board on top of a cookie rack.  I cure my soaps for 4-6 weeks but the longer it is, the harder my soaps are.  I can't tell if that's soda ash.  After pouring into the mold, I spray with rubbing alcohol before covering with plastic wrap and towels and do not get soda ash.  Did you use sodium lactate?  It makes soap firm up and you can unmold earlier.  Again, great job!


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 17, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> The more you make, the calmer you will become. Especially once you experience siezing, ricing, etc., at first they will be nerve wracking, but again, once you gain the experience, it will be more frustrating, than nerve wracking.


Thanks. 



Jersey Girl said:


> Thats awesome, especially for your first batch!  You’ve got some “soap talent”!  Ive only been making CP for 6 weeks and although I’ve made 20 batches now, I still get somewhat anxious during the process although it has definitely lessened a lot.  It is so satisfying and just plain fun!


Thank You! I agree it is rather fun. especially when you see the finished product. 

Oh Wow! Thank you so much!! But yes, my very first batch. I was a stuttering wreck, you know, It may be a bit of soda ash, that was the one thing I forgot to do, was to spritz alcohol on the top before wrapping, although it looks like the plastic wrap pressed it down. I did use Sodium Lactate. I really hate soft soap when I buy it, like "Dial" is super soft. drop it in the shower and by the time you pick it up, the top layer is already soft to the touch. 
I just need to buy some more of the ingredients to make more...lol. I feel like a crack head...lol 

That's hilarious, Ellie Mae. I hope one day I obtain that soap making greatness you speak of.


----------



## gorio (Mar 18, 2020)

Edward Sebastian said:


> Well, I finally faced my fear and jumped into the murky waters. Made my first batch of soap, granted I followed a recipe, but I did it. I have to say, tho' , I felt as if I was a chicken with my head cut off. Is it me, or does everybody go through that whole feelin' unorganized during the process? Not sure how my batch will turn out, but I was a wreck. Anybody else feel that way? Tell me your story of your first batch of soap making.


Yes I know how you feel I followed the on line tutorials and all manner of issues occurred but this batch my 6thseems to be the first once that actually worked - my advice stick at it soaping is a skill - let me know how it works out and if you have anny issues maybe I/we can help here


----------



## ShirleyHailstock (Mar 19, 2020)

gorio said:


> Yes I know how you feel I followed the on line tutorials and all manner of issues occurred but this batch my 6thseems to be the first once that actually worked - my advice stick at it soaping is a skill - let me know how it works out and if you have anny issues maybe I/we can help here


My first batch was 100% olive oil and I'm using it now in my kitchen. I followed the directions I saw online and through reading exactly and the soap turned out fine. It has a cinnamon scent is very hard, but no issued. My other three batches are the same. They have various oils in them (lard is my favorite) and they came out very well. I have not tried any of the "art" work yet, but I have the molds to do it. Just not the time. I'm busy finishing a book.


----------



## Edward Sebastian (Mar 19, 2020)

Curtis said:


> LOL, that's your 1st soap?  You must have been an artisan soap maker in a previous life or something.  That's a great looking first soap for sure!
> 
> A lot of my soaps are soft after 24 hours and some have been soft after 3 or 4 days (those have both had corn oil in them).  As you play with the oils in your recipe and either gelling or not you'll get a feel for how long the soap needs.  I have found a wire type cutter to be easier to use than a knife - less surface area for the soft soap to stick to.
> 
> ...


Oh Wow! Thank you so much for the kind words. I am a creative person. I'm an Artist, Photographer, Painter. I guess, being a meticulous person helps. I bought a soap cutter with a choice of blade cutter, wire cutter and beveler. 
I guess drying it on cardboard is okay then. That's what I was doing, but thought it might stick to it or something would go wrong. Thank you again.


----------

